# Ei dosing for a 29 gallon



## tayjay76 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok I have a 29 gallon aquarium with a lot of plants. It has three fish-one angelfish and two clown loaches. This tank has a 24in t5ho 6500k 48watt light fixture on it so I think that I qualify for a high light heavy planted tank.

If I go by what this article says: http://rexgrigg.com/dosing.htm

I would take a 250ml bottle-I have an old bottle of seachem-fill it with tank water and put 1 tablespoon of potassium nitrate and shake well. So now I have made my nitrate solution, I only wonder how much to put each day I dose the macros?

I dose macros three times a week. The mono-potassium phosphate solution will be about 1/2 tablespoon for 250ml of tank water. Again, how much should I dose everyday?

He says to not bother mixing the potassium sulfate in a 250ml solution. He says to take a small amount of tank water and mix 1/4 teaspoon which will raise about 17ppm for ten gallons. How many teaspoons should I mix for potassium sulfate, 1/16 teaspoon?

I understand what to do for the trace elements, I just need help dosing the macros. Thanks guys


----------

